# Jerry Lee earned his first QQ



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm so proud of my boy and how far he has come. We got our first QQ this weekend. We still need work on our start line stay


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Whoohooo! Well done!


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Well done, congrats!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding Belinda!!! Can't wait to see you guys run again soon. I may drive up to volunteer at TDTC.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Outstanding Belinda!!! Can't wait to see you guys run again soon. I may drive up to volunteer at TDTC.


Thanks everyone! That would be great to see you. We will be there Sat & Sun. When are you running again?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have Mayhem enter at TDTC's UKC trial in Feb. I am looking at starting her in AKC either at TDTC's spring trial in March or Red Dirt in May. 

I have agility class at K9 Manners in Broken Arrow Saturday afternoon so I may try to stop by the trial site in the morning unless we go herding. So far the forecast for Saturday is for very cold temps so my be too cold for the stock and I expect herding will get cancelled.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great! I can't wait to see Mayhem run.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

